# I'm going to get my molars out all 4 of them!



## Pink_minx (Jan 8, 2006)

OMG Im so scared.  One of my molars right now is hurting so bad, and Im glad that Im gonna get rid of them soon but they all havent grown out FULLY so yeah its scary.  ANy of you had your molars taken out? how did it feel after? My mom told me after the doctors are done Im going to have huge holes in my mouth where my molars used to be ugh just makes me freaked out.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 8, 2006)

I had it done with my 4 wisdom teeth.  It wasn't that bad and it really didn't hurt past the mouth shots they give you.  Since they are all grown in it shouldn't be as bad as if they were still under your gum. 
Be prepared to sleep afterwards and have swollen cheeks for a couple of days. good luck!


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

I had to get rid of the two wisdom teeth I owned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It was all super-easy because they gave me a general anaesthetic and when I woke up nothing hurt at all!! No swollen cheeks or anything! I love my dentist for that and he's super funny too!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 8, 2006)

i have two bottom molars gone due to breakage. its didnt hurt at all w/oral surgery. are you going to get bridges to replace them? and just being curious, how come your getting you molars out?


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm going to get some more of my teeth fixed in about a week- I haven't had any pulled in a while but I hate going to the dentist I get somewhat anxious.  I hope you don't have a lot of pain with yours though.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 8, 2006)

I have to get them out because my orthadontist said that when my molars grow out it will push my teeth together and I had braces so my teeth are nice and straight so they wouldnt want that to happen, so thats why I need to get rid of them and also they have been hurting me a lot, my gums are covering the molars and thats whats hurting my teeth and mouth and when they start hurting thats when my molars are starting to grow out, I cant eat well because its so painfull! so I cant wait to get them out.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I have to get them out because my orthadontist said that when my molars grow out it will push my teeth together and I had braces so my teeth are nice and straight so they wouldnt want that to happen, so thats why I need to get rid of them and also they have been hurting me a lot, my gums are covering the molars and thats whats hurting my teeth and mouth and when they start hurting thats when my molars are starting to grow out, I cant eat well because its so painfull! so I cant wait to get them out._

 
I had 4 molars out when I had braces too.. because my mouth is small. But now my teeth are very straight.  The end result is worth it!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 8, 2006)

yea it will be worth it no more pain for me and diggin for food way in the back lol.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I have to get them out because my orthadontist said that when my molars grow out it will push my teeth together and I had braces so my teeth are nice and straight so they wouldnt want that to happen, so thats why I need to get rid of them and also they have been hurting me a lot, my gums are covering the molars and thats whats hurting my teeth and mouth and when they start hurting thats when my molars are starting to grow out, I cant eat well because its so painfull! so I cant wait to get them out._

 
eh crappy!! well hopefully your getting it done while your knocked out!! i wouldnt have it any other way. i wont even get my wisdoms out because i cant afford to goto an oral surgen. no way am i staying awake while he yanks for teeth out! i would rather be in pain about once a month from those stupid little teeth! shivvers.. good luck girl!!


----------



## angela (Jan 8, 2006)

i had mine taken out in october..2 of them (bottom) i was sedated and when i woke up i felt a little dizzy, and was bleeding for a good 12 hours. I had to bite down on gauze for that entire time. They gave me an ice bag that wrapped around my face to reduce swelling. Since I had it done in the late afternoon I just went to sleep until the next morning. As you know you'll only be able to have soup, oatmeal, jamba juice, apple sauce etc. You can have slightly harder food just remember to chew with your front teeth! My swelling went down after 2-3 days.. not that much pain though..(they did prescribe me vicodin just in case but i didn't need it!) But since you're getting all four it may be a little harder to open your mouth and recovery may take a bit longer! sorry dont mean to scare you ! but then again , everyone has different recovery times depending on your health! Goodluck hun!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's wishing you a quick and speedy recovery!!  You'll do just fine!!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I had 4 molars out when I had braces too.. because my mouth is small. But now my teeth are very straight.  The end result is worth it!_

 
u know when i got braces i cried like hell and my dad ended up telling them not to pull any teeth cause i cried like the baby i was. a few months into it i had them pull it cause my teeth kept shifting on their own...sucksss....so they pulled 4 and i would agree that it was well worth it!!

they also pulled 2 of my wisdom teeth when i was...17..yes 17. so that if and when they grew out it wouldnt jack up my teeth. 

they dont hurt when they yank them, you'll either be asleep or ur mouth will be so numb from all the lidocaine shots you wont feel a thing. they stitch up the holes in your gums too so dont worry about anything


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 9, 2006)

okay, i'm REALLY sorry if i scare you.

when i got all four of my wisdoms out, they put me completely under- IV and everything.  i woke up to a literal mouthful of blood that i immediately vomited because my jaw had gone slack and lost pressure.  

they stitched up my gums, but the holes refused to heal.  for two weeks after, i would go to the office and they would check for signs of scabbing.  when they didn't find any, they would soak a piece of gauze in clove extract and JAM IT INTO THE OPEN WOUNDS WITH NO ANESTHESIA-- each of the four wounds!!  Apparently, clove extract is supposed to stimulate or accelerate scabbing and healing.  To check if it was scabbing, they'd rip the gauze out of the wounds (again, no anesthesia), then repack it.  It took until the third week where they finally saw some sign of scabbing.

i was seventeen when i got them pulled out- for the same reason that professionaltart got hers done.  my younger brother was discovered with wisdoms that grew in perpendicular to his jaw (don't even ask me to go into that one!) and even though mine was straight, they wanted them out just in case.  also, this was right before thanksgiving, so no yummy turkey for me!  i remember eating pudding and tofu and actually licking at some gravy.

again, sorry if it's scary.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_okay, i'm REALLY sorry if i scare you.

when i got all four of my wisdoms out, they put me completely under- IV and everything.  i woke up to a literal mouthful of blood that i immediately vomited because my jaw had gone slack and lost pressure.  

they stitched up my gums, but the holes refused to heal.  for two weeks after, i would go to the office and they would check for signs of scabbing.  when they didn't find any, they would soak a piece of gauze in clove extract and JAM IT INTO THE OPEN WOUNDS WITH NO ANESTHESIA-- each of the four wounds!!  Apparently, clove extract is supposed to stimulate or accelerate scabbing and healing.  To check if it was scabbing, they'd rip the gauze out of the wounds (again, no anesthesia), then repack it.  It took until the third week where they finally saw some sign of scabbing.

i was seventeen when i got them pulled out- for the same reason that professionaltart got hers done.  my younger brother was discovered with wisdoms that grew in perpendicular to his jaw (don't even ask me to go into that one!) and even though mine was straight, they wanted them out just in case.  also, this was right before thanksgiving, so no yummy turkey for me!  i remember eating pudding and tofu and actually licking at some gravy.

again, sorry if it's scary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ewww scary, well hopefully I heal well lol. thanks gals.


----------

